# Help ID'ing fonts



## Chris_M (Apr 30, 2012)

I need to make up something for a reunion, and cannot figure out what fonts were used on this card,
can anyone help on this matter please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2012)

Try this Chris http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/ or http://www.whatfontis.com/


----------



## Chris_M (May 1, 2012)

*Thanks Victoria!*
Since I don't know the name of the original fonts, let's just say that between these two sites, I found acceptable replacements!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2012)

Excellent, my pleasure!


----------

